# DIY CO2 Tank with a Bang!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Per Isg's permission, I am allowed to post his work here on APC. The set up is done using DIY CO2, and well, I will let the pictures do the talking

At 1 month









At 1.5 month









At 2.5 months









At 3 months; an unfinished work...









Tank info:
Size:90X45X75cm
SubstrateOWER SAND SPECIAL (M) 6L , AMAZONIA SOIL (M) 18L,
AMAZONIA SOIL (S) 18L, BACTER 100, PENAC P, PENAC W, CLEAR 
SUPER, TOURMALINE BC 
Filtration:HYDOR PRIME 30, BIO-RIO 2L, PALM NET (FILTER 1) , HYDOR 
PRIME 30, EHFISUBSTRAT, EHFIFIX (EHEIM) (FILTER 2
Light:2X OSRAM POWER-STAR HQI-TS 150W/D

CO2: DIY CO2
WC:1/3 a week
pH:6.8
Temp:24C
Cooling:A/C
Fertilizer:BRIGHTY K (5ml PER DAY) , GREEN BRIGHTY STEP 2, (5ml PER DAY) , ECA (5cc DROP PER DAY) 
Fish:Cardinal tetra
Shrimp:tiger shrimp, blue shrimp, cherry shrimp, Amano shrimp, bumblebee 
shrimp, black shell shrimp
Plants:Blyxa japonica, R.rotundifolia green, R.indica, R.macradra green, 
R.magenta, Glosso, Fontinalis antipyretica, Vesicularia dubyana, 
Bolbitis heudelotii, Narrow Java fern, Windelov, Riccia, Proserpinaca 
palustris, Ludwigia arcuata

DIY CO2









***Some of the plant names might not be exactly correct as they are based on my own research of what those common names meant using various Chinese websites. Latin nomenclature is not a big thing in Asia; for the most part, people still prefer to use common names***


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

amazing....
why 4 co2 bottles???


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very cool tank and interesting CO2 setup. Harsh, I would say theyre are 4 bottles because the tank is 50 gallons (~189l).


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

very nice and fresh colours...
... i wonder if the penac stuff really makes the water sparkling clear...[please do not reply to this... ]

dennis...from tank dimensions it's closer to 300l...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Stan,
Yes, thank you for catching that. I missed that it was 75cm tall. So 80 gallons for us Americans who are to special to adapt to the metric system


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Where did you get the tubing and connectors for your CO2 bottles? Do they leak very much? 

-Dustin


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

interesting dyi c02 setup, looks like mini needle valve on the cap of each.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, per Isg's response:

4 bottles are used because of the tank's dimension. Also, the choices of plants used, some of which are high light plants which have greater needs of CO2.

The basic CO2 recipe used is sugar+yeast+baking powder

The air tubing used is that of "PU type pneumatic parts form factory use",which you can find at any hardware store that carries electric hardwares.

So far so good; no leakage.

And this


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, per Isg's response:

4 bottles are used because of the tank's dimension. Also, the choices of plants used, some of which are high light plants which have greater needs of CO2.

The basic CO2 recipe used is sugar+yeast+baking powder

The air tubing used is that of "PU type pneumatic parts form factory use",which you can find at any hardware store that carries electric hardwares.

So far so good; no leakage.

And this is


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, per Isg's response:

4 bottles are used because of the tank's dimension. Also, the choices of plants used, some of which are high light plants which have greater needs of CO2.

The basic CO2 recipe used is sugar+yeast+baking powder

The air tubing used is that of "PU type pneumatic parts form factory use",which you can find at any hardware store that carries electric hardwares.

So far so good; no leakage.

And this is his


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, per Isg's response:

4 bottles are used because of the tank's dimension. Also, the choices of plants used, some of which are high light plants which have greater needs of CO2.

The basic CO2 recipe used is sugar+yeast+baking powder

The air tubing used is that of "PU type pneumatic parts form factory use",which you can find at any hardware store that carries electric hardwares.

So far so good; no leakage.


And this is his reason for using DIY CO2, even though everything else is pretty high-tech:
"I like to try using DIY CO2 because I have heard from others before that it cannot grow plants well. I wanted to do this as an experiment to see what happens."


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

hello!
Very nice tank!; beatifull design...

It`s a good idea the 4 co2 bottles for big aquariums....

"Saludos" from Chile!


----------

